# How to give gore that "wet" look?



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey gang, got a quick question for anyone that can answer or give some information.

I'm trying to make the fake gore you get from lots of severed body parts more realistic. I'm sure I'm not alone here, cause whenever I buy the fake severed arms/legs/fingers they just dont have that realistic look, and they seem plasticy. I wanna give the blood a wet look, like it's freshly cut.

I'm planning a psycho killer/caniballist section for my haunt this year, and cant have fakey looking props :devil:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

not an expert but if you use some sort of shiney sealant it would look perpetually wet, I think.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

KY jelly.
works well on foam latex appliances as well.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

A high gloss polyurethane or similar coating works on my stuff.










I'd also repaint some of the cheapy things with a range of reds to get a more realistic look before the gloss coat.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I use 5 min epoxy.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Frankie-S Girl, that looks great! I've got a lot of severed arms and legs coming from ebay. Anybody have any specific brands they use - both for painting and covering it?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool eye ball Frankie-sGirl. I like to add great stuff to my fake body parts. I also like to paint it with Color Place fast drying spray paint. I use red and black and I buy it at Wal-Mart for about a dollar a can.
Here are a couple of props I used it with:


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

if you only need a small bit of "wet look" a very cheap bottle of clear nail polish will do the trick.


----------

